# Cryptocoryne crispatula var. flaccidifolia



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Species name : _Cryptocoryne crispatula var. flaccidifolia_
pH : 6.8 - 8.8 
gH : 6 - 16 
temp. : 22 - 28 C 
light. : strong 
height : +-25 - 70 cm 
width : +-25 cm

Another image :








source : http://www.israquarium.co.il/Plants/Cryptocoryne crispatula.html

Regards,

Jeffrey


----------

